# Had to say goodbye to my little Sidney today!



## pines of rome (6 February 2014)

Had my dear little black cat Sidney pts this morning, he held on for a long time with his renal failure, but he had a fit last night and I knew it was time!
I spent all of last night on the settee with him, just cuddling him, which he loved, he was such a sweet loving little boy!
He went very peacefully and I managed not to fall apart until he was gone!
I will miss him so very much! RIP my sweet little black boy x
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?....167589416646498.43101.100001863223083&type=1


----------



## 9tails (6 February 2014)

So sorry, RIP Sidney.


----------



## ozpoz (6 February 2014)

So sorry for your loss. x


----------



## applecart14 (6 February 2014)

pines of rome said:



			Had my dear little black cat Sidney pts this morning, he held on for a long time with his renal failure, but he had a fit last night and I knew it was time!
I spent all of last night on the settee with him, just cuddling him, which he loved, he was such a sweet loving little boy!
He went very peacefully and I managed not to fall apart until he was gone!
I will miss him so very much! RIP my sweet little black boy x
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?....167589416646498.43101.100001863223083&type=1

Click to expand...

Very sorry for your loss Kay x


----------



## Fransurrey (6 February 2014)

I'm so sorry to read this. Such a hard thing to do. RIP Sidney. xxx


----------



## JillA (6 February 2014)

So sorry - cats do seem to be very good at worming their way into your affections don't they? If they aren't standoffish they can be very affectionate - RIP Sidney


----------



## Meowy Catkin (6 February 2014)

It must hurt like hell at the moment, but you've done the right thing for him even though it was really hard. 

RIP Sidney.


----------



## pines of rome (6 February 2014)

Thank you all for your kind words, I know it was the right thing to do, but I am so going to miss that little black face!
I took him in when he was young as he had been abandoned and the love he showed me was I think for giving him a home and loving him!


----------



## tigger01 (6 February 2014)

So sorry to hear abour Sydney.   I lost my little black Oriental through renal failure just before Christmas.   I know how you feel.   Hugs. x


----------



## 1ST1 (6 February 2014)

I'm really sorry. I also had a darling black cat and had to have him PTS in 2011. I still miss him and often see him in my dreams. My heart goes out to you, RIP Sidney.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (6 February 2014)

awww such a cuteee    RIP  Sidney  sleep tight little one


----------



## cambrica (6 February 2014)

So sorry to read about Sidney. RIP little one x


----------



## Emma_H (6 February 2014)

So sorry. RIP Sidney. Sending a hug xx


----------



## peaceandquiet1 (6 February 2014)

So very sorry. He was a lucky cat to have such a loving owner x


----------



## E13 (6 February 2014)

So sorry for your loss. He is free from pain now xx


----------



## TheresaW (9 February 2014)

Lots of hugs xxx


----------



## touchstone (9 February 2014)

Sidney looked a lovely cat, hope you are okay, they leave such a hole don't they?  Take care x.


----------

